
Ask HN: What would be your dream company to work for? - ozychhi
This has to be preexisting company. Imagine if you had all the skills &amp; qualifications needed.
======
JohnFen
I honestly can't think of a specific firm that I'd consider a "dream company".
There were a few in the old days (such as Xerox PARC or General Magic in their
prime), but they're long gone now.

